# where can i get Digital Max/Min Thermo/Hygro



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

with free deilivery ?


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you tried ebay........


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

couldnt see any  

cheers anyway 

tims sorted me out again


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

maplin do them for 12 quid


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

alsynthe said:


> maplin do them for 12 quid


for real :shock:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

This is one of the ones i use, does the job...... :wink: 
*EBAY*


----------

